# Help With Seiko Monster Bracelet



## Nesima (Jul 10, 2005)

Hi,

First post and I am asking for help !

I have been given an Orange Seiko Monster 200m watch as a present, the bracelet was too big so I paid for a link to be removed. When I took the watch off the pin fell out where the link was removed, some what of a shock.

On closer inspection there appears to be small sleeves inside the bore of the links

that have not been removed, but the sleeve is missing from the link where the bracelet was rejoined. Also the person that did the removal returned the link and pin that was removed in a small plastic bag, but there is no sign of a sleeve in the bag.

What is the best thing to do ? Can these sleeves, pins and links be purchased seperately ?

Only had the watch a day and the bracelet is effectively broken and I can't ware the watch, I could cry









All help will be appreciated.

Thanks

Nesima


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, sorry to hear about your problems









This is a well known issue with these bracelets IF your 'in the know' as it were, I dont know if Seiko UK could help ( if you are in the uk that is) as these are 'imports' and not sold in the high street.....there are a few places on the et that MIGHT be able to help, try chronograph dot com .


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Hello

Post a 'wanted' for a complete link and you will turn one up for a few pounds. Then find another repairman to do the job correctly.

Not an easy one to DIY adjust


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

A quick bit of cutting and pasting from the Seiko/Citizen site!



> An idiots guide to link removal from the SKX779 Bracelet....
> 
> June 2 2003 at 12:18 AM Jon
> 
> ...


Hope that helps!!!

Joli.


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi,

I would suggest to do it yourself if you can find some tools.

there is some good explanation on the poor mans watch forum.

size a monster bracelet

I managed, and I'm a beginner









cheers,

Gregor


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

or..read Joli's instructions


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Nesima,

Send me a P.M. with your address, I have a spare link/pin/sleeves









Mike


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Take Mike up on that offer!!!!!
















Joli.


----------



## Nesima (Jul 10, 2005)

MIKE said:


> Hi Nesima,
> 
> Send me a P.M. with your address, I have a spare link/pin/sleeves
> 
> ...


Thank you for your kind offer Mike, I have now PM'd you, took some time to work out how to do it. I think I am evolving into a slow thinking sea mammal i.e. a Dugong or Manatee.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Nesima said:


> MIKE said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Nesima,
> ...


No problem Chris, just poped it in an envelope and should be with you Thurs.

Mike


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice one Mike.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi nesima

welcome to the forum,did you take it back to the shop where it was sized?,i find that being reasonable and usually works, after all you didn't pay them to break your watch but to resize it

it could be that the sleeve was still on the bench, or on the floor nearby.

regards john.

doh-i just scrolled down to see mike has come to your rescue, still, shabby work by the shop staff.


----------



## Nesima (Jul 10, 2005)

Orange Monster now sits proudly on my wrist, personal crisis over thanks to Mike.

Picked up link,pin and collar from the post office lunch time.

Approached job with trepidation and felt like a gorilla with boxing gloves on.

But finally successful with paperclips and cocktail sticks well led on the kitchen floor (no carpet) working on top a tea towel.

Thanks again Mike.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## cujimmy (Aug 27, 2003)

Of course if you buy a bracelet adjusting tool from Roy and take steps to catch the collets and pins, you'll be surprised how easy the job is. The tool itself isn't expensive and I've used it to size many bracelets both for myself and friends, I reckon its more than paid for itself.

Jim


----------

